# Neoprene Wader Repair question



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

I finally broke down and purchased a $350 pair of neoprene waders for goose hunting just before freeze up a few years ago. I managed to put a hole in the crotch that I haven't been able to fix after 3 attempts. Any suggestions? The hole is a puncture. It sure would be nice to have a dry warm crotch when wading in ice water. Thanks


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Shoe goo is the best thing I have found for repairing neoprene.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's the stuff. Thanks for the reminder!!!!!


----------

